# New regimen for Canker and other mischiefs



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all,


It is called "Berimax"...

See -

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/sinornis/usa.cfm

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetnorway/drnillsreither/devtrichomonas.cfm

I sent off for some awhile back and it got here today, so, I just mixed up a 2.5 Litre batch ( it comes as a powder, and one mixes so-much of it, to so much water and uses it for the Birds or other Creature's drinking Water ) and I drank a good sized glass-full first, myself, to see what I thought of it, and...it was f-a-m-i-l-i-a-r...and I kinda liked it, and...it took me a few moments to place it, but it tastes just like when you bite into a Grapefruit peel to begin peeling it.

Anyway, I decided to put everyone on it, maybe even me, and to see what goes on. So starting a little while ago, this is everyone's drinking water now, whether they drink from the same cup ( as some do) or not ( as most do).

A little bitter tasteing, but no one seemed to mind, and in fact, since I have been eating kind of a lot of Grapefruits lately, and the taste was so familiar, I did not mind either. It might just do me good, too!

Has anyone here tried this yet? - I mean, for their Birds?

Any reports or testimonials here among the Pigeon buds?


Best wishes...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Phil,

I told you you'd be the first on the block, lol  . I ordered the Citromed and Berimax. Also, the site says you get a free bottle of the Lactomed w/orders placed this month. Did they send you Lactomed w/your order? I'm hoping my order will arrive this week. They sent me an email about the order last week.
Did it come by regular mail?

Anyway, maybe we'll have our own testimonials in a while. The tests sure sounded encouraging, and preferable to use a natural product instead. I am hopeful  

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Uhh... Phil?

You might try... uhh... reading an MSDS on these... uhh... meds before you go ingesting them yourself. That's... uhh... just a thought... you know. It's a lesson that... uhh... we all should... learn from... ahh... you know... Dr. Jekyll?

Pidgey (keeping my distance for awhile)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pidgey,


Wow! I feel Great today...I think my tric count is 'down'...! Yippee! ( Just kidding..)  

I just had the one glass, to see what it tasted like, (tasted bitter, but allright) and to see if it did anything odd to one's tummy ( and it did not) .

Can't help it...I am always curious!


I allways sample anything they are going to get, Ronidazole, Emtryl, 5-in-1, whatever, but just a sip, to see what the taste is like.

I am 145 lbs, and one of my 'sips' is like one tenth of what one of them drinks several times a day, and so...

Even that Glass full of the Berimax, is a very low concentration for my size verses theirs. One of the older Juveniles or Adults will drink about that same glass full in a few days, here anyway...

Which has given me pause to wonder, since I think we all drink more Water here than others do in most places, in effect, that makes the given concentration of an in-the-water-med, higher than it would be somewhere else that is cool...

I wonder what the stats are on what an average Adult or older juvenile Pigeon drinks a-day? - mL per kG or something...

I could come up with a pretty good guesstimate of what mine drink-a-day...I will do that.

I bet I drank two gallons of Liquid yesterday, at least! and likely most days, and I doubt that I peed even a 1/2 pint all tolled, all day...thats how much one sweats here if one is out of doors, or like my situation right now, indoors too, no swamp cooler in service, and of course no air conditioning, so a lot of times it is hotter inside (at night) than it is outside...at 2:00 or 3:00 a.m. even, I am sweating enough to be dripping onto the floor or desk or to saturate my shirt. It is like this 24/7 here this time of year.

I might fix the swamp cooler, but it only does my Workshop (where the Birds are not, ) and not the appartment or office ( where the Birds, and usually me most days now, are) .

I know the Birds drink a lot more here, also, than do Birds in other parts of the country...all Creatures do...

I might go buy a small Swamp Cooler for the appartment area...since I thought I would be moved by now, I did not plan ahead for the Summer exigencies...Lol...

But, in theory, if the amount of a given medicine which is in their drinking water, intended to assume a ratio of so much med to so much body weight on the average of what a Bird of any size will drink...assumeing their water intake is going to be in a proportion of their weight...

Then in a HOT Desert, the volume of Water intake (with a fixed quantity of meds in it) will be a lot higher, and hence the actual achieved ratio of so much med to so much body weight will be higher, maybe too much so for some things, so...I will think about that...

That might have been what the one young adult Hen was not likeing about the Vita King 5-in-1 medicine that I had her on...unwittingly, I might have been Over Dosing her, since the instructions say so much to a gallon for their drinking water, and of course, she will drink twice or three times as much in Summer here, as what a Bird in Fall or Winter will, or a Bird in a cool clime...

I will do some observations on just how much a given Bird of such and such a weight, drinks-a-day over the next few days...

Far as I know though, this Berimax should be fine for any kind of Mammal or Avian...

I do not trust the FDA anyway, for that matter, on all the things they DO 'approve'...!

Yeeeeesh, those crooks!  


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I once tasted all the med-treated water I give my pigeons just to be sure it wasn't too nasty (it wasn't), though we have a much better sense of taste than they do. I joked to my hubby at the time, "You wouldn't want me to have canker, coccidiosis or worms, would you?"


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh!

How Romantic...!

( Really, I mean it...)

And very cute, too...

A good sense of humor IS so precious...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> I allways sample anything they are going to get, Ronidazole, Emtryl, 5-in-1, whatever, but just a sip, to see what the taste is like.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, I hope you aren't substituting Scalex for your deoderant Phil


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi fp,


I only ordered the 'Berimax' at the time oweing to how my 'PayPal' well was low...but the three different useful products for a special price seems like a good thing.

I sure hope it does what they say...

So far I have been thinking of reduceing the proportion since my Birds will likely drink more for their given weights, than those Birds in Holland and so on...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi fp, 

Truth be told, I almost never use any deoderant...

As a (pretty damned near but for the odd dab o' Ocean caught Fish sometimes, of ) Vegetarian, I have nothing to speak of for B-O even if I sweat all day...
compared to most folks who eat meat, dairy products, and fast foods and so on, who can get a mite gamey no matter what...Lol...

True though!

I might splash a dab of Apple Cider Vinegar behind each ear and a dab on my wrists, if I have a date or something...that, or really old OLD Gasolene from some Car that went into storage before the War. That IS a nice smell...but not too many gals really go for it, so it's best to go easy and find out first...


Phil
"Its the heat, really it is..!"
...in...
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Gosh Phil, I promise not to ask again....  

Now, for the earlier question about the Lactomed, did you get your free bottle??

fp

PS-Laquer thinner behind the ears is really a must if you're looking for something hotttt....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi fp,


Lol...

No, I just got the 'Berimax'....sigh...

But I will get the others soon!

They interest me, for sure...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Phil,
Sorry about that, didn't see your earlier response. But, still, when I look at the add doesn't exactly say you have to order all three. Oh, well, guess I won't get that either then


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi fp, 


I woulda got all three if I'd had enough dough in my PayPal, and soon I will, so I will go ahead and get the other two.

The Possible item which might be worth considering for virus stricken Birds...


http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/sinornis/citromed.cfm

Quote -


Read more about Cirtomed: 

Content:
33% extract form the seeds from citrus fruits diluted in 67% pure water to make it liquid. 

Properties

Antibiotic: Over 800 different types of bacteria, fungus and viruses have been tested and found sensitive to Citromed. Practically all bacteria, fungus and virus are killed if they come into contact with a Citromed, even in very low concentration.. When used in a concentration of 2 ml per litre of water (equivalent to 660 ppm) all bacteria and viruses are killed. Some strains of fungi are more resistant, and concentrations as high as 5 ml per litre of water have to be used in extreme cases.
Citromed have also been tested at one of the large racing pigeon racing stations in Belgium in 2002, and they found Citromed effective against trichomonas in about 95 % of the cases. Tests done on racing pigeons in Norway have shown the same results.
We can therefore recommend to use Citromed to prevent trichomonas, but in disease outbreaks other remedies can be needed.
 


I will get some soon...and see if my probable PMV Adult may seem to benifit.

His symptoms have diminshed, he preens and eats and wing-flaps in his Cage. The 'statue' days seem long passed, and his wattles are becomeing 'White' again, in contrast to how they had been damp and grey looking.

I feel he benifits from direct Sunlight...but he still has occasional mild interludes of the 'Star Gazeing' when pecking his Seeds.

Poops have always been unusually large, but decent looking... so at least no wierdness or obvious problems appearing to be indicated there...

Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Phil,
Yup, I know, remember, I turned you on to the link  !
And I did order that along with the Berimax because of the write up on it. They both arrived this past Thursday.

I'm gonna wait and see how well the first two do before I invest any more there. Have enuf overlapping products for the other two for now. 

BTW, Echinacea is a naturally occuring anti-viral herbal remedy. Have taken it for years if I think I'm coming down w/a virus along w/immune system builders.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi fp,


Yes...Echinachia...also (oh heck, my mind went blank!) uhhhhh...another one, that is good for ills or colds and so on...shoot, I can not think of it now, but, I have wondered if Pigeons would do allright with it...

"Goldenseal" - There! I remembered it ! Lol...

Anyhooooo...Mr. Green decided to visit my PayPal account, to right-away today, I went and ordered all four of the different products - 

They have a 'special' for this month, that if you punch the discounted "three" you get the fourth other one thrown in for the same price.

This then, is...

Berimax

Citromed

Oxyguard

Lactomed

I figured I might as well...!


I will have one extra Berimax then.


I put little Baby Daisy on the 'Berimax' some days ago since she had Canker in her throat, and as of last night, there was none-to-be-seen, and her poops are just about normal now.

My guess was that it would be easier on a Baby than any of the others, although the Ronidazole is said to be easiest-kindest of the traditional ones for the youngsters.

Thanks again fp for mentioning these products initially...!  

Best wishes, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Glad you had good results from the Berimax, or at least pijie did, hmmmm, you 
had a Berimax frappe so maybe good for you afterall, lol.

I use echinacia for viral symptoms, and Goldenseal for bacterial symptoms (freeze dried w/root, 400mg). Have had good results over the years with both when used for the appropriate symptoms. Astragalus Root is a good immune booster, I get in tincture form.

As for the memory thing, try Ginkgo Biloba  

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi fp,



Oh yes! The Ginko Balboa...I forgot about that one...  

Remind me to get some...!  


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Citromed is GREAT*

I tried this product first as it is alleged to get 95% of canker cases in addition to other problems such as fungi and cocci. In the span of only 24 hours the results in poo were dramatic, and I am receiving no commisions  here folks. Overnight blueberries  on one w/the other rescue coming around dramatically. Three residents just popping out the berries.


----------



## Mama Birdie (May 9, 2012)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but is Citricidal the human equivelent of Berimax &/or Citromed? The compsny won't answer questions about what's in the product so before I spend a couple hundred dollars (I have a LOT of birds) I think I will try the Citricidal.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I don't know what is in Berimax, but the other two are (allegedly) a kind of grapefruit or grapefruit seed extract. 

If you want something like Citromed, you can get Citromed for racing pigeons (Google it).

Couple of links for info, take 'em or leave 'em 

http://www.mariannegutierrez.com/ban-citricidal-and-grapefruit-seed-extract/

http://www.gemsupplements.com/citromed.shtml (probably not still available from them, but there are other suppliers).


----------

